# Changement de ssd sur Mbp Retina et Mba



## hellbola (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai posté il y a quelques jours pour préparer l'installation sur 2 nouveaux ssd:
- 1 de 240go pour un Mba de fin 2010
- 1 de 480go pour un Mbp retina 15"

J'avais a dispo:
- la clef usb de boot du Mba.
- Un lecteur cd externe usb.
- Les cd d'installation de mon ancien mbp 15".
- 1 disque dur externe avec la sauvegarde Time Machine du Mba.
- 1 disque dur externe avec la sauvegarde Time Machine du Mbp retina.

Je vous donne juste la procédure pour qu'au final en 1h montre en main les 2 ssd soient montés et les sauvegardes Time Machine installées. Ca pourra peut être aider certains

MacBook air
1) J'installe physiquement le Ssd dans le Mba, c'est enfantin, on retire les vis, puis le capot, en débranche la batterie, on retire la dernière vis qui maintient le ssd d'origine et on le remplace par le nouveau. Ca prend 5 min max.
2) Je branche la clef usb, j'allume l'ordinateur en appuyant sur la touche "C" en même temps. Se lance alors le boot sur la clef qui demande si on veut faire une nouvelle installe ou importer une sauvegarde. Je choisis la seconde solution, je branche le hd externe, il apparait dans la liste, je sélectionne, l'installation se lance. Ca prend 3 min
3) 40 min plus tard tout est fonctionnel, le mba à maintenant 240 go au lieu de 64.

Macbook retina
4) (ou 1)bis ) J'installe physiquement le Ssd dans le Mbp retina, c'est enfantin, on retire les vis, puis le capot, en débranche la batterie, on retire la dernière vis qui maintient le ssd d'origine et on le remplace par le nouveau. Ca prend 5 min max.
5) Je branche le lecteur dvd externe, je mets le cd d'instal de mon ancien mbp, je démarre en appuyant sur "C", ça affiche un soucis de kernel.
Je flippe un peu, je relance, pareil. Je branche alors à tout hasard le hd externe avec ma sauvegarde Time machine. Un dossier apparait en clignotant à l'écran.
6) Je débranche alors le lecteur cd et redémarre l'ordinateur jsute avec le hd branché. 
Bim, boot direct de l'OS qui demande si je veux installer propre ou importer une sauvegarde Time Machine. Je choisis cette option mais le disque dur n'apparait pas dans la liste. Je me souviens alors qu'il faut surement le formater, direction "utilitaire de disque" dans le menu, formater et voilà mon ssd qui apparait dans la liste.
7) Je le sélectionne et lance l'importation de ma sauvegarde Time Machine.
45 min plus tard tout est fonctionnel, j'ai maintenant 480go au lieu de 256.
8) En résumé pour le rétina, il n'y a pas de clef usb de boot, pas de cd mais un système de recovery intégré qui permet même depuis un disque dur vierge non formaté de lancer une installation propre en le connectant sur l'app store ou alors d'importer une sauvegarde.

Données diverses
9) Les 2 ssd ont été commandés dimanche après midi chez Owc, reçus hier matin 11H o_0. Tournevis fournis même si j'en avais déjà.
10) J'ai comparé les vitesses uniquement sur le retina (j'ai oublié de la faire sur le mba...)
Ssd d'origine 256go Ecriture 430mo/s - Lecture 440mo/s
Ssd Owc 480 go Ecriture 300mo/s - Lecture 520mo/s
Ssd Owc 240 go du mba Ecriture 200mo/s - Lecture 260mo/s

Questions
11) Comment expliquer la différence maintenant entre la lecture et l'écriture sur le retina. Peut être un truc à faire? Bon c'est pas la mort, les performances sont quand même dingues à l'usage.
12) Je suis donc maintenant l'heureux propriétaire de 2 ssd d'origine de 64 et 256go qui biensur ne sont pas compatibles entre eux (sinon j 'aurai mis celui d'origine de mon retina dans le mba hein) et qui sont pour le moment totalement inutiles. J'ai tout ce qu'il faut à la maison en terme se stockage, disques durs externes, Nas, mais c'est quand même dommage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser ses ssd, surtout celui de 256go...
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour ce ssd en rab je suis preneur, par exemple si on peut le monter en second hd dans un imac ou macbook pro via un adaptateur comme ça existe pour remplacer le lecteur optique.

Voilà en espérant que ça serve à ceux qui veulent faire le saut, c'est très simple.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Novembre 2012)

Pour ce qui est de l'installation d'un OS plus vieux qu'un Mac, c'est pas une nouveauté. Il faut une version d'OS X au minimum identique à celle livrée à l'origine (il existe quelques rares exceptions). 

Les SSD OWC utilisent des contrôleurs SF-2281 qui sont médiocres en écriture. Les marques qui utilisent ces contrôleurs dans leurs SSD disent toujours *jusqu'à* xxx Mo/s en écriture parce que ce contrôleur compresse les données. Or, elles le sont déjà dans 90% des cas... Le beau *jusqu'à* xxx Mo/s n'est donc jamais atteint en pratique vu qu'il ne se produit qu'avec des données 100% compressibles (genre du texte basique). 

Pour le MacBook Air, c'est un 2010 donc il est limité au SATA 3 Gbps donc un peu en dessous de 300 Mo/s. C'est le Mac qui bride le SSD. 

Il me semble qu'OWC vend des boîtier USB 3.0 pour recycler les SSD.


----------



## hellbola (29 Novembre 2012)

Ok, pour ce qui est des perfs, c'est largement suffisant pour moi comme ça.

J'ai bien pensé à un boitier pour y mettre le ssd mais je suis déjà gavé de disques externes inutiles depuis que j'ai un Nas à la maison.
Là je vais attendre un peu mais il y aura bien quelqu'un qui sortira un adaptateur pour installer ce ssd d'origine dans un Imac ou à la place d'optic bay.

Pour ce qui est d'installé un os plus vieux, là dans mon cas je voulais accéder à ma sauvegarde time machine, même pas installer l'OS avant


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure il y aura des boîtiers pour recycler les SSD made in Apple retiré de MacBook Air et autres. A mon avis, c'est un marché très réduit. 

Pour remettre l'OS sur le Retina normalement, il y a CMD + R qui permet de choisir une restauration par Internet. 

Il faut Snow Leopard même en dernière version n'a pas un kernel adapté aux Ivy Bridge d'où un kernel panic dès qu'on utilise Snow Leopard sur un Mac 2012.


----------



## hellbola (29 Novembre 2012)

C est sur que c'est un marché très réduit, sinon ça serait déjà sorti mais je garde sous le coude le ssd comme back up ou en attente qu'ils sortent un boitier type optical bay.

Je note pour les raccourcis ça servira.


----------



## pjarrige73 (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Le rétina à mauvaise presse car il est censé être une architecture fermée :

Heuuu quelques questions ..

Quand tu as démontées les vis.. celles-ci sont comme toujours avec de la pates bleues au bout (frein filet) est-ce compliqué à démonter et est)ce que le vis au remontage tient ausi bien le MBP qu'avant ?

Le SSD d'origine, n'est pas collé comme le dit iFixit ? si pas collé ton achat date de quand exactement ? 

Le SSD d'origine (j'ai pas encore regardé sur le mien ..oups..) est basique ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Décembre 2012)

iFixit n'a jamais écrit que le SSD est collé. 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+Display+Mid+2012+SSD/9706/1


----------



## pjarrige73 (4 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> iFixit n'a jamais écrit que le SSD est collé.
> 
> http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+Display+Mid+2012+SSD/9706/1




humm j'ai confondu avec les batterie effectivement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Décembre 2012)

Sinon, j'ai ouvert mon Retina avec les outils d'iFixit (sur lesquels ils margent comme des porcs mais c'est pas le sujet). Ce sont vraiment de bons outils. Aucun soucis pour dévisser les pentalobes qui ont du freine filet. En tout cas, vu la taille des têtes, il faut vraiment de bons outils et pas des trucs faits à _l'à peu près_.

SSD basique ? C'est un excellent Samsung SSD 830 à peu de choses près. Il est très performant et consomme peu.


----------



## pjarrige73 (4 Décembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai ouvert mon Retina avec les outils d'iFixit (sur lesquels ils margent comme des porcs mais c'est pas le sujet). Ce sont vraiment de bons outils. Aucun soucis pour dévisser les pentalobes qui ont du freine filet. En tout cas, vu la taille des têtes, il faut vraiment de bons outils et pas des trucs faits à _l'à peu près_.
> 
> SSD basique ? C'est un excellent Samsung SSD 830 à peu de choses près. Il est très performant et consomme peu.



Merci beaucoup Pascal pour l'info sur le SSD  en tout cas mon C300 Crucial avec gestion du Trim qui a déjà 2 ans sur mon Unibody n'a pas à rougir .. il fonctionne à merveille.. j'attendais même que ce new SSD dans le Rétina soit une ferrari mais on est sur les même rapports..

je découvre mon rétina aussi et finalement l'architecture n'est pas si fermé que ça ..

par contre pour la RAM.. ça à l'air plus délicat, non ?

++


----------



## mylng (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je me permets de relancer le sujet car je suis intéressée pour upgrader mon MBP Retina avec lequel je me sens a l'étroit dans mes 256go ... concernant le modèle de remplacement utilisé, est-ce un SSD "basique" comme vous dite de ce type : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26091/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-840-500-go-25-sata-iii.html
Ou alors, que faut-il ?
Concernant le démontage, cela ne m'effraie pas trop, j'ai plus peur de ne pas acheter le bon modèle de remplacement qu'autre chose .. merci pour votre aide !

--------------------
&#63743; MBP Rétina : 15" / core i7 2,3 Ghz / Turboboost 3,3 Ghz / 16Go Ram / 256Go SSD / NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M


----------



## kalm (29 Janvier 2013)

mylng a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je me permets de relancer le sujet car je suis intéressée pour upgrader mon MBP Retina avec lequel je me sens a l'étroit dans mes 256go ... concernant le modèle de remplacement utilisé, est-ce un SSD "basique" comme vous dite de ce type : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26091/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-840-500-go-25-sata-iii.html
> Ou alors, que faut-il ?
> Concernant le démontage, cela ne m'effraie pas trop, j'ai plus peur de ne pas acheter le bon modèle de remplacement qu'autre chose .. merci pour votre aide !
> ...



On est pas en mesure d'installer ce type de SSD SATA ,le Retina embarque un format type barrette av connectique propriétaire  ,donc le choix se limite aux modules d'OWC.


----------



## mylng (30 Janvier 2013)

kalm a dit:


> On est pas en mesure d'installer ce type de SSD SATA ,le Retina embarque un format type barrette av connectique propriétaire  ,donc le choix se limite aux modules d'OWC.



Merci pour cette réponse rapide KALM.

Peux-tu, au risque de passer pour une grosse tâche en hardware, me passer le lien de l'un de ces modules de chez OWC dont tu parles ? Un modèle aux alentour des 500go par ex, compatible donc si je veux jouer a madame bricolage sur mon rétina, histoire que je ne me trompe vraiment pas. Je m'y perds un peu sur leur site 

Merci !


----------



## kalm (30 Janvier 2013)

mylng a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse rapide KALM.
> 
> Peux-tu, au risque de passer pour une grosse tâche en hardware, me passer le lien de l'un de ces modules de chez OWC dont tu parles ? Un modèle aux alentour des 500go par ex, compatible donc si je veux jouer a madame bricolage sur mon rétina, histoire que je ne me trompe vraiment pas. Je m'y perds un peu sur leur site
> 
> Merci !


Vers ce lien .

http://macupgrade.eu/catalog/owc-aura-pro-6g-ssd-for-2012-macbook-pro-retina-480gb-p-885.html


----------



## Farang06 (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour avec une commande chez OWC.
Avez vous payer des frais de douane + TVA en plus ?
Quel mode de livraison avez vous choisi ?
Merci


----------



## hellbola (1 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je l ai récupéré directement aux Us ( j y suis 5 fois par an), sinon oui c est tva+douane que tu dois regler a ups ( compagny utilisée par owc)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

Je parle pour une expedition en France


----------



## anne-louis (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de lire ce post alors que je m'apprêtais à ouvrir la bête. 
J'ai un OCZ vector 512 Go. Il n'est donc pas compatible ? 


kalm a dit:


> On est pas en mesure d'installer ce type de SSD SATA ,le Retina embarque un format type barrette av connectique propriétaire  ,donc le choix se limite aux modules d'OWC.


Hormis, la marque que vous citez, existe t il d'autres produits ? 
Bien cordialement


----------



## eryllion (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour

Pour le OCZ cela dépend si vous avez un Macbook pro classique ou un Retina/Air.

Les disques SSD des macbook Pro retina et Macbook air ont une interface de connexion particulière   différente des formats classiques.
Ce format était même différent entre le macbook Air et le retina.

A ma connaissance OCZ n'est pas compatible avec le macbook pro *Retina* (ni le air) et je n'ai pas vu d'autres marques que OWC proposant un ssd compatible.


----------



## anne-louis (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour 


eryllion a dit:


> Ce format était même différent entre le macbook Air et le retina.
> 
> .


Ma recherche porte sur un macbook pro retina 15 de juin 2012. 
Je vais rechercher auprès des vendeurs de pièces détachées. 
Bien cordialement


----------



## hellbola (24 Juin 2013)

Malheureusement non, les ssd ne sont pas compatibles entre Mbp et Mbpretina


----------



## Endymion 3057 (9 Août 2013)

Hello..

Étant moi aussi intéressé par la manip (récent propriétaire d'un Macbook Pro Rétina 13,3..) je suis allé chercher un peu et j'ai trouvé ça:

http://www.yourmacstore.com/ssd-for-mbp-retina/

Apparemment c'est compatible et les vitesses d'écriture semblent un peu meilleures que les OWC..à confirmer donc et à voir si ça peut se commander des US vers chez nous..


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Ils acceptent les commandes pour l'internationnal:

We ship to the countries below:
*Canada, United Kingdom, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Ireland, Italy, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Singapore, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, South Korea **and **Taiwan**.*



Par contre, 600$ hors taxes et hors frais de port pour 512 Go, 1000$ pour le 768 Go, c'est pas donné!!


----------



## Endymion 3057 (10 Août 2013)

Alors..en continuant de chercher un peu..j'ai trouvé sur le site de Ifixit les mêmes barettes SSD (Samsung comme sur le premier lien que j'avais proposé..donc c'est vraisemblablement compatible 13/15p) mais apparemment pas au même prix..

http://www.ifixit.com/Apple-Parts/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Retina-Drive/IF117-000

à 399 Dollars US pour du 512 ça devient plus intéressant..


----------



## doupold (31 Août 2013)

Le fait de changer le SSD ne rompt pas la garantie Apple?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Le fait de changer le SSD ne rompt pas la garantie Apple?
> Merci d'avance!



Oui bien sûr!


----------



## Aekold (7 Octobre 2013)

@Endymion : Finalement as-tu acheté ce SSD sur le site d'iFixIt ? Est-ce intéressant ?

Par avance merci pour ton retour.


----------

